# G Sordet



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello PW enthusiasts!

I have a small collection of pocket watches, amongst which is a G Sordet. Looking around on the web, all I could find was that at some time or other they may have made movements for Vacheron Constantin. The hands are very ornate, but the second hand (at - o'clock position ) is missing. Can anyone fill me in on quality / age etc? I'll try to get a pic up later.

Cheers

Miles


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

I should add that the only reason for the lack of photos is that someone has my camera!


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

MilesB said:


> I should add that the only reason for the lack of photos is that someone has my camera!


A Problem now overcome...


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone recognise this as a hallmark? Taken with a 40X loupe held over the lens... :good:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a Swiss grouse mark which was used between 1882 and 1934 and the silver is .800 quality, it would have a bear stamp if the silver was .875 or above. In Switzerland, hallmarks were compulsory for watch cases but optional on all other silverware - go figure?

Chris


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks Chris. I suspect that the watch is earlier rather than later. The milling pattern on the back has been all but worn away. No sign of a movement calibre yet or any such thing but a LOT of servicing marks. It keeps pretty good time too.


----------

